# Cello Sonata in D minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Share your enthusiasm and admiration

It is probably the first time that I present something that is not couple of fragments that I plan to include in forthcoming fragments and divide with fragments not yet composed. It is the beginning. The end is not the end, but after this end there will come straight continuation.

My vision is to make sonata in one movement getting faster and faster, it begins with Largo which you can hear, then through all tempos it will reach presto prestissimo prestossiando e poco presto, along with speed I shall increase intensity, thick facture, leave romantic sound for the sake of more modern expression (like Prokofiev piano music), everything will get more, more, louder, faster, freaking madness shall take over and in finale the performing pianist shall explode and the cellist will became jewish priest, that is rabin, and I will come to stage and play theme from Super Martio Brothers and audience will be pleased but those that coughed during performance shall be taken to isolated room and slaughtered by cutting their ears and noses with scissors.

LISTEN!


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fmyszka


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

*faerie's aire?*



Aramis said:


> and in finale the performing pianist shall explode and the cellist will became jewish priest


Been taking lessons from John Stump?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Your description sounds amazing, please keep us updated! Some nice harmonies in the sonata. And D minor is kick ***.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Updated thing:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fmyszka-1


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Certainly interesting. If you're really into the idea of a one-movement sonata, good starting places would be the Liszt B minor sonata, Lyapunov's piano sonata, Roslavets, and perhaps some of the late Scriabin sonatas. best of luck with this endeavor.

As for the last part of the description, reminds me of "Music for a Revolution", which instructs performers to remove their eye with a spoon five years from now, and repeat with the other eye five years after that.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Will we have to smoke a cigarette after listening to this? I do not smoke.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

But the music! I wrote about the concept just by the way and I would really prefer to hear about what is done so far, so please, focus on presented tracks more than on description of general idea.



> If you're really into the idea of a one-movement sonata, good starting places would be the Liszt B minor sonata, Lyapunov's piano sonata, Roslavets, and perhaps some of the late Scriabin sonatas. best of luck with this endeavor.


I've heard most of these + I don't think I'm in some great need of analysing form of one-movement sonatas to create my own, as you see I worked out my own concept (at least I think it's my own :<).



> Will we have to smoke a cigarette after listening to this? I do not smoke.


Will we have to smoke a cigarette after listening to this? I do not smoke.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Well, it doesn't seem to be that accessible. I have listened to it more than five times and been beginning to grasp the song now. The Cello part is nice. Liek MJTTOMB prev. said, it is certainly interesing.


----------

